# RiverGuide for the iPhone - Free Coupons



## RiverGuideForKayakers (Jan 12, 2009)

I have 5 free coupons for RiverGuide for the iPhone and iPod touch. If you would like one send an email to RiverGuideAdmin at me dot com. 

Complete feature lists and screen shots are available at the App website.

http://www.RiverGuideForKayakers.com

We made the following updates to the application:

June 16, 2009 - River Forecasting (version 2.4) 

Sept 8, 2009 - Daily and Weekly Stream Flow Charts (version 2.5)

Sept 21, 2009 - River Maps (version 2.6 - submitted to Apple Sept.20th - should be available as a free update with a week or two)


----------



## Toni (Sep 18, 2006)

This is very cool...even if you don't have a coupon.


----------



## j_gets (Sep 16, 2009)

This is a great application - now I just have to find a good way to keep the iphone dry but usable.


While it is really good as it is, there are a couple of minor improvements I would make. 

The first I'd like to see would be allowing you to alter the name of a gauge - for example, be able to change Green River at Green River, WY to Green River WW Park. This is fairly minor, but would be nice.

The other I would love to see is the ability to set custom flow levels. For example, a gauge may be showing as Medium flow level, but could be low for my purposes. Along with this, I'd also like to be alerted if the flow reaches a certain level - i.e. push a notification or even email or text if River X is flowing at 6000 cfm.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

I purchased this app the day i bought my i-phone and I think it isn't really that great, especially for 5 bucks. Sorry. 

Maybe if you were traveling around and needed to know what is flowing nearby, yes, but I usually know where I am going and where to get better information.

Not really that cool, other than that it was first to market. blah.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

Can't you just get on the internet on that phone and look at eddyflower/AW ?


----------



## Scottsfire (Aug 8, 2008)

I bought this app last year I think, anyway, I think its pretty good! Especially when I'm not near a computer, I can pick up my iPhone and check the flows pretty easy using my favorites.
Granted, there are some things I'd like to see on it but its a good app.
Scotty V.;


----------



## pbell (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds pretty cool -but I don't know any kayakers who can afford an iphone...


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

For non-iphone, but smart phone users, phateye mobile flows is nice. For Colorado boaters, the DWR streamflow page runs pretty smooth on mobile.


----------



## matts (Oct 29, 2003)

This IS a sweet app - we used it a ton this summer - thanks for the updates... keep em coming!


----------



## RiverGuideForKayakers (Jan 12, 2009)

*Great Idea...*

I have been thinking about the best way to implement push notification. Probably tying it to the users Favorite Rivers list and sending a notification when a river in the list reaches a certain threshold...bottom line I like the idea and will see what I can do.

Also we are constantly getting feedback from RiverGuide users on the min/max thresholds for river sections and tweek the setting in our server database accordingly. So if there's a river section your intimate with, have input to the min/max levels, then send me an email (RiverGuideAdmin at me dot com) and I'll see what we can do. 

As for the river section names, I have also tweeked these based on RiverGuide user input for the betterment of everyone, so again if you have input as to what would be a better name for a given section, fire off an email.

Regards...




j_gets said:


> This is a great application - now I just have to find a good way to keep the iphone dry but usable.
> 
> 
> While it is really good as it is, there are a couple of minor improvements I would make.
> ...


----------



## davidcrockett (Mar 28, 2005)

I LOVE this app. I used it all summer. Sadly this fall I couldn't find a gauge for Bailey (Detail Graph) on there.


----------



## tmaggert (Aug 18, 2008)

I purchased this app last winter and love it. I do like the "…[push]notification when a river in the list reaches a certain threshold," idea. I would love that. I do have a couple of other ideas for the app:

1. Allow the user to automatically start in the favorites section. That is always my first touch with the application and what I care about the most. Half the time I open, check the flows on the favorites (sometimes only the first couple of flows) and close. I'm sure I'm not the only one.

2. I don't know if this would actually speed up the launch time for the app but maybe have a separate version with no news. While I care about the press on rafting 99% of the time I just want to see the flows and go boating. If I am to read about rafting it will be on the computer not my phone. Believe it or not I am requesting a application with *LESS* features. That is just me.

With those suggestions in mind, this is a fantastic application. I just realized I hadn't rated the app yet and just threw 5 stars down. Great application!!!!!!


----------

